
Pixel Synth – images as sound - tribe
https://ojack.github.io/PIXELSYNTH/
======
zimpenfish
See also, e.g., Virtual ANS
[http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/ans/](http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/ans/) based
on the real ANS synth
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANS_synthesizer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANS_synthesizer)

